# Another BSOD in Win10



## CLARION53 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello!

First:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility

TSG Sysinfo
==========================================================================================
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8159 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953316 MB, Free - 706351 MB; I: Total - 4769299 MB, Free - 3088751 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P8Z68-V PRO GEN3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
Antivirus: Avast!
=====================================================================

Second:

==================================================
Dump File : 101715-27640-01.dmp
Crash Time : 10/17/2015 12:41:37 AM
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff801`4ef9dfb8
Parameter 3 : ffffd000`20384ce0
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : NETIO.SYS
Caused By Address : NETIO.SYS+61308
File Description : Network I/O Subsystem
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+14e2e0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\101715-27640-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10240
Dump File Size : 352,840
Dump File Time : 10/17/2015 12:43:00 AM
==================================================

Third:

==================================================
Filename : NETIO.SYS
Address In Stack : NETIO.SYS+61308
From Address : fffff801`4ef90000
To Address : fffff801`4f006000
Size : 0x00076000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3890
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:24 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Network I/O Subsystem
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ntoskrnl.exe
Address In Stack : ntoskrnl.exe+158ca9
From Address : fffff802`fc012000
To Address : fffff802`fc864000
Size : 0x00852000
Time Stamp : 0x560ca418
Time String : 9/30/2015 9:10:16 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NT Kernel & System
File Version : 10.0.10240.16545 (th1.150930-1750)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : hal.dll
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff802`fc864000
To Address : fffff802`fc8d5000
Size : 0x00071000
Time Stamp : 0x55a86499
Time String : 7/16/2015 8:12:41 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
File Version : 10.0.10240.16392 (th1_st1.150716-1608)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : kd.dll
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff802`fab85000
To Address : fffff802`fab90000
Size : 0x0000b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f388f
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:23 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Local Kernel Debugger
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\kd.dll
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4eb60000
To Address : fffff801`4ebed000
Size : 0x0008d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f389c
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:36 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Intel Microcode Update Library
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : werkernel.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4ebf0000
To Address : fffff801`4ec00000
Size : 0x00010000
Time Stamp : 0x559f390f
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:16:31 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Error Reporting Kernel Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\werkernel.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : CLFS.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e000000
To Address : fffff801`4e064000
Size : 0x00064000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3840
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:04 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Common Log File System Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CLFS.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : tm.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e070000
To Address : fffff801`4e093000
Size : 0x00023000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3834
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:52 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Transaction Manager Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tm.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : PSHED.dll
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e0a0000
To Address : fffff801`4e0b7000
Size : 0x00017000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3839
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:57 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Platform Specific Hardware Error Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSHED.dll
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : BOOTVID.dll
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e0c0000
To Address : fffff801`4e0cb000
Size : 0x0000b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3834
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:52 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : VGA Boot Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\BOOTVID.dll
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : cmimcext.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e0d0000
To Address : fffff801`4e0de000
Size : 0x0000e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3834
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:52 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Configuration Manager Initial Configuration Extension Host Export Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cmimcext.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ntosext.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e0e0000
To Address : fffff801`4e0ec000
Size : 0x0000c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3834
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:52 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NTOS extension host driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ntosext.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : CI.dll
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e0f0000
To Address : fffff801`4e189000
Size : 0x00099000
Time Stamp : 0x55d55f27
Time String : 8/19/2015 11:01:27 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Code Integrity Module
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\CI.dll
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : msrpc.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e190000
To Address : fffff801`4e1ec000
Size : 0x0005c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f388f
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:23 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Remote Procedure Call Provider
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : FLTMGR.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e1f0000
To Address : fffff801`4e252000
Size : 0x00062000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383f
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:03 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\FLTMGR.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ksecdd.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e260000
To Address : fffff801`4e287000
Size : 0x00027000
Time Stamp : 0x559f388b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:19 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Security Support Provider Interface
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : clipsp.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e290000
To Address : fffff801`4e32c000
Size : 0x0009c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f39a5
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:19:01 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : CLIP Service
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\clipsp.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Wdf01000.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e330000
To Address : fffff801`4e40c000
Size : 0x000dc000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa52b2
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:42:10 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Mode Driver Framework Runtime
File Version : 1.15.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : WDFLDR.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e410000
To Address : fffff801`4e423000
Size : 0x00013000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3835
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:53 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Mode Driver Framework Loader
File Version : 1.15.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : acpiex.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e430000
To Address : fffff801`4e453000
Size : 0x00023000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38ba
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:15:06 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : ACPIEx Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\acpiex.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : WppRecorder.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e460000
To Address : fffff801`4e46d000
Size : 0x0000d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3835
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:53 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : WPP Trace Recorder
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WppRecorder.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : cng.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e470000
To Address : fffff801`4e508000
Size : 0x00098000
Time Stamp : 0x55a866c4
Time String : 7/16/2015 8:21:56 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Cryptography, Next Generation
File Version : 10.0.10240.16392 (th1_st1.150716-1608)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cng.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ACPI.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e510000
To Address : fffff801`4e5a0000
Size : 0x00090000
Time Stamp : 0x55af1117
Time String : 7/21/2015 9:42:15 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : ACPI Driver for NT
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : WMILIB.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e5a0000
To Address : fffff801`4e5ac000
Size : 0x0000c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3834
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:52 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : WMILIB WMI support library Dll
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WMILIB.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : WindowsTrustedRT.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e5b0000
To Address : fffff801`4e5cf000
Size : 0x0001f000
Time Stamp : 0x559f386c
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:48 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Trusted Runtime Interface Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WindowsTrustedRT.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e5d0000
To Address : fffff801`4e5db000
Size : 0x0000b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f386b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:47 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Trusted Runtime Service Proxy Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : pcw.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e5e0000
To Address : fffff801`4e5f2000
Size : 0x00012000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3834
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:52 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Performance Counters for Windows Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : msisadrv.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e600000
To Address : fffff801`4e60b000
Size : 0x0000b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a0d
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:45 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : ISA Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : pci.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e610000
To Address : fffff801`4e665000
Size : 0x00055000
Time Stamp : 0x55a5ba1c
Time String : 7/14/2015 7:40:44 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NT Plug and Play PCI Enumerator
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pci.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : vdrvroot.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e670000
To Address : fffff801`4e67f000
Size : 0x0000f000
Time Stamp : 0x559f394b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:17:31 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Virtual Drive Root Enumerator
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : pdc.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e680000
To Address : fffff801`4e69e000
Size : 0x0001e000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa528d
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:41:33 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Power Dependency Coordinator Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pdc.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : CEA.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e6a0000
To Address : fffff801`4e6b9000
Size : 0x00019000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38a5
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:45 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Event Aggregation Kernel Mode Library
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CEA.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : partmgr.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e6c0000
To Address : fffff801`4e6e2000
Size : 0x00022000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Partition Management Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : spaceport.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e6f0000
To Address : fffff801`4e768000
Size : 0x00078000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a28
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:12 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Storage Spaces Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\spaceport.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : volmgr.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e770000
To Address : fffff801`4e788000
Size : 0x00018000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383c
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:00 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Volume Manager Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : volmgrx.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e790000
To Address : fffff801`4e7ee000
Size : 0x0005e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3840
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:04 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Volume Manager Extension Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : jraid.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e7f0000
To Address : fffff801`4e811000
Size : 0x00021000
Time Stamp : 0x4c611bcc
Time String : 8/10/2010 3:28:44 AM
Product Name : JMicron JMB36X RAID Driver
File Description : JMicron JMB36X RAID Driver
File Version : 1.17.58.2 built by: WinDDK
Company : JMicron Technology Corp.
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\jraid.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : SCSIPORT.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e820000
To Address : fffff801`4e850000
Size : 0x00030000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a10
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:48 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : SCSI Port Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mountmgr.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e850000
To Address : fffff801`4e86d000
Size : 0x0001d000
Time Stamp : 0x55c02a2d
Time String : 8/3/2015 8:57:49 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Mount Point Manager
File Version : 10.0.10240.16426 (th1.150803-1728)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : iaStor.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f540000
To Address : fffff801`4f8e2000
Size : 0x003a2000
Time Stamp : 0x4dd69c48
Time String : 5/20/2011 10:52:24 AM
Product Name : Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver
File Description : Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver - x64
File Version : 10.6.0.1002
Company : Intel Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mv91xx.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f8f0000
To Address : fffff801`4f97c000
Size : 0x0008c000
Time Stamp : 0x4c778a22
Time String : 8/27/2010 3:49:22 AM
Product Name : Marvell magni
File Description : Marvell magni Windows Driver
File Version : 1.0.0.1045 built by: WinDDK
Company : Marvell Semiconductor, Inc.
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mv91xx.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mvxxmm.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f980000
To Address : fffff801`4f988000
Size : 0x00008000
Time Stamp : 0x4c778a0f
Time String : 8/27/2010 3:49:03 AM
Product Name : Marvell Flash Technologies
File Description : Marvell Aux NV Bridge DLL
File Version : 1.0.0.1202 built by: WinDDK
Company : Marvell Semiconductor Inc.
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mvxxmm.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : fileinfo.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f9b0000
To Address : fffff801`4f9c9000
Size : 0x00019000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38b1
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:57 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : FileInfo Filter Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Wof.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4ec00000
To Address : fffff801`4ec38000
Size : 0x00038000
Time Stamp : 0x55c2c2d7
Time String : 8/5/2015 8:13:43 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Overlay Filter
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Wof.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : NTFS.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4ec40000
To Address : fffff801`4ee50000
Size : 0x00210000
Time Stamp : 0x55b99edf
Time String : 7/29/2015 9:49:51 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NT File System Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NTFS.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Fs_Rec.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4ee50000
To Address : fffff801`4ee5d000
Size : 0x0000d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3834
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:52 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : File System Recognizer Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ndis.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4ee60000
To Address : fffff801`4ef86000
Size : 0x00126000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa52f8
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:43:20 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Network Driver Interface Specification (NDIS)
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ksecpkg.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f010000
To Address : fffff801`4f03d000
Size : 0x0002d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3994
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:18:44 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Security Support Provider Interface Packages
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : tcpip.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f040000
To Address : fffff801`4f29f000
Size : 0x0025f000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa5310
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:43:44 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : TCP/IP Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : fwpkclnt.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f2a0000
To Address : fffff801`4f306000
Size : 0x00066000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa52e3
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:42:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : FWP/IPsec Kernel-Mode API
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : wfplwfs.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f310000
To Address : fffff801`4f33a000
Size : 0x0002a000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3ab4
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:23:32 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : WFP NDIS 6.30 Lightweight Filter Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wfplwfs.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : dsfroot.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f340000
To Address : fffff801`4f34b000
Size : 0x0000b000
Time Stamp : 0x4b70df34
Time String : 2/8/2010 10:06:12 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : DSF Root Enumerator
File Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_wdk.100208-1538)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dsfroot.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : dsfksvcs.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f350000
To Address : fffff801`4f3f8000
Size : 0x000a8000
Time Stamp : 0x4b70df3c
Time String : 2/8/2010 10:06:20 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : DSF Kernel Services Driver
File Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_wdk.100208-1538)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dsfksvcs.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : DSFOleaut32.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f400000
To Address : fffff801`4f45b000
Size : 0x0005b000
Time Stamp : 0x4b70df3b
Time String : 2/8/2010 10:06:19 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : DSF Kernel Mode OLE Automation Support Export Driver
File Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_wdk.100208-1538)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DSFOleaut32.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Soluto.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f460000
To Address : fffff801`4f473000
Size : 0x00013000
Time Stamp : 0x4d591f4e
Time String : 2/14/2011 6:25:50 AM
Product Name : Soluto PCGenome
File Description : Soluto PCGenome Core Driver
File Version : 1.1.1369.437
Company : Soluto LTD.
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Soluto.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : fvevol.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f480000
To Address : fffff801`4f51f000
Size : 0x0009f000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38b9
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:15:05 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : BitLocker Drive Encryption Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fvevol.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : volsnap.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e870000
To Address : fffff801`4e8d0000
Size : 0x00060000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383d
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:01 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Volume Shadow Copy Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : rdyboost.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e8d0000
To Address : fffff801`4e914000
Size : 0x00044000
Time Stamp : 0x55c2c2e2
Time String : 8/5/2015 8:13:54 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : ReadyBoost Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16428 (th1.150805-1656)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mup.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4f9d0000
To Address : fffff801`4f9f3000
Size : 0x00023000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38ba
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:15:06 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Multiple UNC Provider Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mup.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : disk.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e920000
To Address : fffff801`4e93e000
Size : 0x0001e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : PnP Disk Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\disk.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : CLASSPNP.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e940000
To Address : fffff801`4e9a0000
Size : 0x00060000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383f
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:03 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : SCSI Class System Dll
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : aswVmm.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e9a0000
To Address : fffff801`4e9e5000
Size : 0x00045000
Time Stamp : 0x55f99184
Time String : 9/16/2015 9:57:56 AM
Product Name : Avast Antivirus
File Description : avast! VM Monitor
File Version : 10.4.2233.1299
Company : AVAST Software
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswVmm.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : aswRvrt.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4e9f0000
To Address : fffff801`4ea03000
Size : 0x00013000
Time Stamp : 0x55f98d00
Time String : 9/16/2015 9:38:40 AM
Product Name : Avast Antivirus
File Description : avast! Revert
File Version : 10.4.2233.1299
Company : AVAST Software
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : crashdmp.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4ea10000
To Address : fffff801`4ea29000
Size : 0x00019000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a17
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:55 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Crash Dump Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\crashdmp.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : cdrom.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`507b0000
To Address : fffff801`507e1000
Size : 0x00031000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383c
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:00 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : SCSI CD-ROM Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : aswSnx.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4ea30000
To Address : fffff801`4eb34000
Size : 0x00104000
Time Stamp : 0x55f98d31
Time String : 9/16/2015 9:39:29 AM
Product Name : Avast Antivirus
File Description : avast! Virtualization Driver
File Version : 10.4.2233.1299
Company : AVAST Software
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : filecrypt.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`4eb40000
To Address : fffff801`4eb5c000
Size : 0x0001c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3897
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:31 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows sandboxing and encryption filter
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\filecrypt.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : tbs.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`507f0000
To Address : fffff801`507fc000
Size : 0x0000c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38b3
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Export driver for kernel mode TPM API
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tbs.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : aswSP.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`514f0000
To Address : fffff801`51565000
Size : 0x00075000
Time Stamp : 0x55f9919b
Time String : 9/16/2015 9:58:19 AM
Product Name : Avast Antivirus
File Description : avast! self protection module
File Version : 10.4.2233.1299
Company : AVAST Software
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Null.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51570000
To Address : fffff801`5157a000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x00000000
Time String :
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NULL Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Beep.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51580000
To Address : fffff801`5158a000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a0a
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:42 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : BEEP Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : BasicDisplay.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51590000
To Address : fffff801`515a4000
Size : 0x00014000
Time Stamp : 0x559f390c
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:16:28 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Basic Display Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\BasicDisplay.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : watchdog.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`515b0000
To Address : fffff801`515c5000
Size : 0x00015000
Time Stamp : 0x559f390b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:16:27 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Watchdog Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\watchdog.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : dxgkrnl.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50800000
To Address : fffff801`509e9000
Size : 0x001e9000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa5392
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:45:54 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : DirectX Graphics Kernel
File Version : 10.0.10240.16515 (th1.150916-2039)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : BasicRender.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`509f0000
To Address : fffff801`50a02000
Size : 0x00012000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3911
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:16:33 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Basic Render Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\BasicRender.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Npfs.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50a10000
To Address : fffff801`50a28000
Size : 0x00018000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3835
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:53 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NPFS Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Msfs.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50a30000
To Address : fffff801`50a3f000
Size : 0x0000f000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3835
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:53 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Mailslot driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : tdx.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50a40000
To Address : fffff801`50a61000
Size : 0x00021000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3889
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:17 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : TDI Translation Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tdx.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : TDI.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50a70000
To Address : fffff801`50a7f000
Size : 0x0000f000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3888
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:16 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : TDI Wrapper
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDI.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : networx.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50a80000
To Address : fffff801`50a93000
Size : 0x00013000
Time Stamp : 0x55e9ed7e
Time String : 9/4/2015 1:14:06 PM
Product Name : NetFilter SDK
File Description : NetFilter SDK TDI Hook Driver (WPP)
File Version : 1.4.8.0 built by: WinDDK
Company : NetFilterSDK.com
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\networx.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : vsdatant.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50aa0000
To Address : fffff801`50b36000
Size : 0x00096000
Time Stamp : 0x55b058f1
Time String : 7/22/2015 9:01:05 PM
Product Name : ZoneAlarm
File Description : ZoneAlarm
File Version : 14.0.151.0
Company : Check Point Software Technologies Ltd.
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vsdatant.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : netbt.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50b40000
To Address : fffff801`50b89000
Size : 0x00049000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3890
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:24 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : MBT Transport driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\netbt.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : aswRdr2.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50b90000
To Address : fffff801`50baa000
Size : 0x0001a000
Time Stamp : 0x55f98d21
Time String : 9/16/2015 9:39:13 AM
Product Name : Avast Antivirus
File Description : avast! WFP Redirect Driver
File Version : 10.4.2233.1299 built by: WinDDK
Company : AVAST Software
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : afd.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50bb0000
To Address : fffff801`50c42000
Size : 0x00092000
Time Stamp : 0x559f389a
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:34 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Ancillary Function Driver for WinSock
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afd.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : vwififlt.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50c50000
To Address : fffff801`50c69000
Size : 0x00019000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a71
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:22:25 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Virtual WiFi Filter Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vwififlt.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : pacer.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50c70000
To Address : fffff801`50c9b000
Size : 0x0002b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a80
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:22:40 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : QoS Packet Scheduler
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pacer.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : netbios.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50ca0000
To Address : fffff801`50cb2000
Size : 0x00012000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a77
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:22:31 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NetBIOS interface driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\netbios.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : rdbss.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50cc0000
To Address : fffff801`50d32000
Size : 0x00072000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b6d
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:26:37 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Redirected Drive Buffering SubSystem Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rdbss.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : SASKUTIL64.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50d40000
To Address : fffff801`50d4a000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x4e1cb5d1
Time String : 7/12/2011 3:00:01 PM
Product Name :
File Description :
File Version :
Company :
Full Path :
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : SASDIFSV64.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50d50000
To Address : fffff801`50d5a000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x4e28b024
Time String : 7/21/2011 5:03:00 PM
Product Name :
File Description :
File Version :
Company :
Full Path :
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : nsiproxy.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50d60000
To Address : fffff801`50d70000
Size : 0x00010000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3893
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:27 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NSI Proxy
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : npsvctrig.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50d70000
To Address : fffff801`50d7d000
Size : 0x0000d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3897
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:31 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Named pipe service triggers
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\npsvctrig.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mssmbios.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50d80000
To Address : fffff801`50d90000
Size : 0x00010000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3891
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:25 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : System Management BIOS Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : gpuenergydrv.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50d90000
To Address : fffff801`50d9a000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3bb5
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:27:49 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : GPU Energy Kernel Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gpuenergydrv.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ElbyCDIO.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50da0000
To Address : fffff801`50dac000
Size : 0x0000c000
Time Stamp : 0x513467af
Time String : 3/4/2013 3:21:51 AM
Product Name : CDRTools
File Description : ElbyCD Windows x64 I/O driver
File Version : 6.1.1.1
Company : Elaborate Bytes AG
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ElbyCDIO.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : dfsc.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50db0000
To Address : fffff801`50dd9000
Size : 0x00029000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b62
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:26:26 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : DFS Namespace Client Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ahcache.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50e00000
To Address : fffff801`50e3b000
Size : 0x0003b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b67
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:26:31 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Application Compatibility Cache
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ahcache.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : CompositeBus.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50e40000
To Address : fffff801`50e51000
Size : 0x00011000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a0b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:43 PM
Product Name :
File Description :
File Version :
Company :
Full Path :
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : kdnic.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50e60000
To Address : fffff801`50e6d000
Size : 0x0000d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a31
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:21 PM
Product Name : Microsoft Kernel Debugger Network Adapter (NDIS 6.20 Miniport)
File Description : Microsoft Kernel Debugger Network Miniport
File Version : 6.01.00.0000 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kdnic.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : umbus.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50e70000
To Address : fffff801`50e85000
Size : 0x00015000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a19
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:57 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : User-Mode Bus Enumerator
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : nvlddmkm.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52bd0000
To Address : fffff801`536c3000
Size : 0x00af3000
Time Stamp : 0x55f5e6b8
Time String : 9/13/2015 3:12:24 PM
Product Name : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 355.98
File Description : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 355.98
File Version : 10.18.13.5598
Company : NVIDIA Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : HDAudBus.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`536d0000
To Address : fffff801`536eb000
Size : 0x0001b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a57
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : High Definition Audio Bus Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : portcls.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`536f0000
To Address : fffff801`53746000
Size : 0x00056000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa54a9
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:50:33 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Port Class (Class Driver for Port/Miniport Devices)
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : drmk.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`53750000
To Address : fffff801`53771000
Size : 0x00021000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a3e
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:34 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Trusted Audio Drivers
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ks.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`53780000
To Address : fffff801`537e6000
Size : 0x00066000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a18
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:56 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel CSA Library
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : HECIx64.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52200000
To Address : fffff801`52211000
Size : 0x00011000
Time Stamp : 0x4cbe2ad7
Time String : 10/19/2010 5:33:43 PM
Product Name : Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
File Description : Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
File Version : 7.0.0.1144 built by: WinDDK
Company : Intel Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HECIx64.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : e1i63x64.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52220000
To Address : fffff801`52299000
Size : 0x00079000
Time Stamp : 0x55146b19
Time String : 3/26/2015 2:24:57 PM
Product Name : Intel(R) Gigabit Adapter
File Description : Intel(R) Gigabit Adapter NDIS 6.x driver
File Version : 12.12.50.6
Company : Intel Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\e1i63x64.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : usbehci.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`522a0000
To Address : fffff801`522bc000
Size : 0x0001c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b76
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:26:46 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : EHCI eUSB Miniport Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : USBPORT.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`522c0000
To Address : fffff801`52336000
Size : 0x00076000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a42
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:38 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : USB 1.1 & 2.0 Port Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBPORT.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : USBXHCI.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52340000
To Address : fffff801`523a0000
Size : 0x00060000
Time Stamp : 0x55d2d74f
Time String : 8/18/2015 12:57:19 AM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : USB XHCI Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ucx01000.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`523a0000
To Address : fffff801`523d8000
Size : 0x00038000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a57
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : USB Controller Extension
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ucx01000.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : P17.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`523e0000
To Address : fffff801`5255f000
Size : 0x0017f000
Time Stamp : 0x4a76c5ff
Time String : 8/3/2009 5:11:59 AM
Product Name :
File Description : WDM Audio Miniport (Basic) Driver
File Version : 5.12.01.2018
Company : Creative Technology Ltd.
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\P17.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ksthunk.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52560000
To Address : fffff801`5256e000
Size : 0x0000e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3da3
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:36:03 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Kernel Streaming WOW Thunk Service
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : 1394ohci.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52570000
To Address : fffff801`525b0000
Size : 0x00040000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a32
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:22 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : 1394 OpenHCI Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : wmiacpi.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`525b0000
To Address : fffff801`525bc000
Size : 0x0000c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38b8
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:15:04 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Management Interface for ACPI
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : intelppm.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`525c0000
To Address : fffff801`525e9000
Size : 0x00029000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Processor Device Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\intelppm.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : nvvad64v.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`525f0000
To Address : fffff801`525fd000
Size : 0x0000d000
Time Stamp : 0x55c8580e
Time String : 8/10/2015 1:51:42 AM
Product Name : NVIDIA Virtual Audio Driver
File Description : NVIDIA Virtual Audio Driver
File Version : 1.2.31 built by: WinDDK
Company : NVIDIA Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvvad64v.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : NdisVirtualBus.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52600000
To Address : fffff801`5260d000
Size : 0x0000d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a7a
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:22:34 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Virtual Network Adapter Enumerator
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NdisVirtualBus.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : swenum.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52610000
To Address : fffff801`5261c000
Size : 0x0000c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a0b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:43 PM
Product Name :
File Description :
File Version :
Company :
Full Path :
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : btath_bus.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52620000
To Address : fffff801`5262b000
Size : 0x0000b000
Time Stamp : 0x4c22f887
Time String : 6/24/2010 12:17:43 AM
Product Name : Blue Manager
File Description : Atheros BUS driver
File Version : Version 1.0.0. Build 0 built by: WinDDK
Company : Atheros
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\btath_bus.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : VClone.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52630000
To Address : fffff801`5263e000
Size : 0x0000e000
Time Stamp : 0x51efec9f
Time String : 7/24/2013 9:02:55 AM
Product Name : Virtual CloneDrive
File Description : Virtual CloneDrive storage miniport
File Version : 5.4.7.0
Company : Elaborate Bytes AG
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VClone.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : storport.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52640000
To Address : fffff801`526b1000
Size : 0x00071000
Time Stamp : 0x55c9baf6
Time String : 8/11/2015 3:05:58 AM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Storage Port Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16431 (th1.150810-2333)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\storport.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : rdpbus.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`526c0000
To Address : fffff801`526ce000
Size : 0x0000e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b03
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:24:51 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft RDP Bus Device driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : usbhub.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`526d0000
To Address : fffff801`5274f000
Size : 0x0007f000
Time Stamp : 0x5604b9df
Time String : 9/24/2015 9:05:03 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Default Hub Driver for USB
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : USBD.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52750000
To Address : fffff801`5275e000
Size : 0x0000e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a12
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:50 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Universal Serial Bus Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBD.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : nvhda64v.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52760000
To Address : fffff801`52794000
Size : 0x00034000
Time Stamp : 0x55300774
Time String : 4/16/2015 1:03:16 PM
Product Name : NVIDIA HDMI Audio Driver
File Description : NVIDIA HDMI Audio Driver
File Version : 1.3.34.3
Company : NVIDIA Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : RTKVHD64.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`50e90000
To Address : fffff801`51312000
Size : 0x00482000
Time Stamp : 0x55800089
Time String : 6/16/2015 4:55:05 AM
Product Name : Realtek(r) High Definition Audio Function Driver
File Description : Realtek(r) High Definition Audio Function Driver
File Version : 6.0.1.7535 built by: WinDDK
Company : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : UsbHub3.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`527a0000
To Address : fffff801`52824000
Size : 0x00084000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa54a9
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:50:33 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : USB3 HUB Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\UsbHub3.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : USBSTOR.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52830000
To Address : fffff801`52854000
Size : 0x00024000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a24
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:08 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : USB Mass Storage Class Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : usbccgp.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52860000
To Address : fffff801`5288b000
Size : 0x0002b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a15
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:53 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : USB Common Class Generic Parent Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : hidusb.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52890000
To Address : fffff801`528a1000
Size : 0x00011000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a1c
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:00 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : USB Miniport Driver for Input Devices
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : HIDCLASS.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`528b0000
To Address : fffff801`528dd000
Size : 0x0002d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a21
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:05 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Hid Class Library
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HIDCLASS.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : HIDPARSE.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`528e0000
To Address : fffff801`528f1000
Size : 0x00011000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a18
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:56 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Hid Parsing Library
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HIDPARSE.SYS
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : kbdhid.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52900000
To Address : fffff801`52910000
Size : 0x00010000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a11
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:49 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : HID Keyboard Filter Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : kbdclass.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52910000
To Address : fffff801`52923000
Size : 0x00013000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a15
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:53 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Keyboard Class Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mouhid.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52930000
To Address : fffff801`5293f000
Size : 0x0000f000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a14
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:52 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : HID Mouse Filter Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mouhid.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mouclass.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52940000
To Address : fffff801`52952000
Size : 0x00012000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a11
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:20:49 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Mouse Class Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : btfilter.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52960000
To Address : fffff801`52a07000
Size : 0x000a7000
Time Stamp : 0x5359d020
Time String : 4/24/2014 9:01:52 PM
Product Name : Windows (R) Win 7 DDK driver
File Description : Qualcomm Atheros BtFilter Driver
File Version : 8.0.1.242 built by: WinDDK
Company : Qualcomm Atheros
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\btfilter.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : BTHUSB.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52a10000
To Address : fffff801`52a2c000
Size : 0x0001c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b68
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:26:32 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Bluetooth Miniport Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\BTHUSB.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : bthport.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52a30000
To Address : fffff801`52b1a000
Size : 0x000ea000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa54a3
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:50:27 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Bluetooth Bus Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bthport.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : rfcomm.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52b20000
To Address : fffff801`52b4f000
Size : 0x0002f000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a3e
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:34 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Bluetooth RFCOMM Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rfcomm.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : BthEnum.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52b50000
To Address : fffff801`52b70000
Size : 0x00020000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a4f
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:21:51 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Bluetooth Bus Extender
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\BthEnum.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : bthpan.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52b70000
To Address : fffff801`52b95000
Size : 0x00025000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a7b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:22:35 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Bluetooth Personal Area Networking
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bthpan.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : win32k.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff961`743b0000
To Address : fffff961`743d3000
Size : 0x00023000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3900
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:16:16 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Full/Desktop Multi-User Win32 Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : win32kfull.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff961`73c00000
To Address : fffff961`73f81000
Size : 0x00381000
Time Stamp : 0x5604b8f7
Time String : 9/24/2015 9:01:11 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Full/Desktop Win32k Kernel Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16542 (th1.150924-1749)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32kfull.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : win32kbase.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff961`73f90000
To Address : fffff961`740ef000
Size : 0x0015f000
Time Stamp : 0x5604b8d6
Time String : 9/24/2015 9:00:38 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Base Win32k Kernel Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32kbase.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : dump_iaStor.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51cd0000
To Address : fffff801`52072000
Size : 0x003a2000
Time Stamp : 0x4dd69c48
Time String : 5/20/2011 10:52:24 AM
Product Name :
File Description :
File Version :
Company :
Full Path :
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : dump_dumpfve.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`520a0000
To Address : fffff801`520ba000
Size : 0x0001a000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3891
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:25 PM
Product Name :
File Description :
File Version :
Company :
Full Path :
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : dxgmms2.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`520c0000
To Address : fffff801`52140000
Size : 0x00080000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa55af
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:54:55 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : DirectX Graphics MMS
File Version : 10.0.10240.16515 (th1.150916-2039)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dxgmms2.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : monitor.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52140000
To Address : fffff801`52150000
Size : 0x00010000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3900
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:16:16 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Monitor Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\monitor.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : TSDDD.dll
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff961`74100000
To Address : fffff961`7410a000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x00000000
Time String :
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Framebuffer Display Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\TSDDD.dll
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : ATMFD.DLL
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff961`74110000
To Address : fffff961`74170000
Size : 0x00060000
Time Stamp : 0x55dea620
Time String : 8/26/2015 11:54:40 PM
Product Name : Adobe Type Manager
File Description : Windows NT OpenType/Type 1 Font Driver
File Version : 5.1 Build 246
Company : Adobe Systems Incorporated
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATMFD.DLL
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : cdd.dll
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff961`74170000
To Address : fffff961`741ac000
Size : 0x0003c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38ff
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:16:15 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Canonical Display Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdd.dll
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : luafv.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52150000
To Address : fffff801`52176000
Size : 0x00026000
Time Stamp : 0x559f389a
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:34 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : LUA File Virtualization Filter Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : storqosflt.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`521c0000
To Address : fffff801`521d5000
Size : 0x00015000
Time Stamp : 0x559f394b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:17:31 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Storage QoS Filter
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\storqosflt.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : aswMonFlt.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51600000
To Address : fffff801`51624000
Size : 0x00024000
Time Stamp : 0x55f98cf5
Time String : 9/16/2015 9:38:29 AM
Product Name : Avast Antivirus
File Description : avast! File System Minifilter for Windows 2003/Vista
File Version : 10.4.2233.1299
Company : AVAST Software
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : WudfPf.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51630000
To Address : fffff801`5164e000
Size : 0x0001e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383d
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:01 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : WUDFRd.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51650000
To Address : fffff801`5168b000
Size : 0x0003b000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b83
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:26:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WUDFRd.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : WpdUpFltr.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51690000
To Address : fffff801`5169d000
Size : 0x0000d000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383b
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:59 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Portable Device Upper Class Filter Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WpdUpFltr.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : lltdio.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`516a0000
To Address : fffff801`516b6000
Size : 0x00016000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a99
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:23:05 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Link-Layer Topology Mapper I/O Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lltdio.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mslldp.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`516c0000
To Address : fffff801`516da000
Size : 0x0001a000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3aa6
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:23:18 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Link-Layer Discovery Protocol Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mslldp.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : rspndr.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`516e0000
To Address : fffff801`516fa000
Size : 0x0001a000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a95
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:23:01 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Link-Layer Topology Responder Driver for NDIS 6
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rspndr.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : aswStm.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51700000
To Address : fffff801`51727000
Size : 0x00027000
Time Stamp : 0x55f99270
Time String : 9/16/2015 10:01:52 AM
Product Name : Avast Antivirus
File Description : Stream Filter
File Version : 10.4.2233.1299
Company : AVAST Software
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswStm.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mmcss.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51730000
To Address : fffff801`51744000
Size : 0x00014000
Time Stamp : 0x559f383c
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:13:00 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : MMCSS Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mmcss.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : HTTP.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51750000
To Address : fffff801`5184e000
Size : 0x000fe000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3899
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:14:33 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : HTTP Protocol Stack
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : bowser.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51850000
To Address : fffff801`51872000
Size : 0x00022000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38b5
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:15:01 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : NT Lan Manager Datagram Receiver Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bowser.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mrxsmb.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51880000
To Address : fffff801`518f0000
Size : 0x00070000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b91
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:27:13 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows NT SMB Minirdr
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mrxsmb20.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`518f0000
To Address : fffff801`5192e000
Size : 0x0003e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3bab
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:27:39 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Longhorn SMB 2.0 Redirector
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mpsdrv.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51930000
To Address : fffff801`51949000
Size : 0x00019000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a95
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:23:01 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Protection Service Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : srvnet.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51950000
To Address : fffff801`51992000
Size : 0x00042000
Time Stamp : 0x559f38dd
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:15:41 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Server Network driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\srvnet.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : srv2.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`519a0000
To Address : fffff801`51a4c000
Size : 0x000ac000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b73
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:26:43 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Smb 2.0 Server driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\srv2.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : aswHwid.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51a50000
To Address : fffff801`51a5a000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x55f98d1f
Time String : 9/16/2015 9:39:11 AM
Product Name : Avast Antivirus
File Description : avast! HWID
File Version : 10.4.2233.1299
Company : AVAST Software
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswHwid.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mbam.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51a60000
To Address : fffff801`51a6a000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x540754e1
Time String : 9/3/2014 11:50:25 AM
Product Name : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
File Description : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
File Version : 0.1.15.0
Company : Malwarebytes Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mrxsmb10.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51a70000
To Address : fffff801`51abe000
Size : 0x0004e000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3bac
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:27:40 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Longhorn SMB Downlevel SubRdr
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : mqac.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51ac0000
To Address : fffff801`51af2000
Size : 0x00032000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b1a
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:25:14 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Message Queuing Device Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mqac.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : Ndu.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51b00000
To Address : fffff801`51b26000
Size : 0x00026000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a77
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:22:31 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Windows Network Data Usage Monitoring Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ndu.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : peauth.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51b30000
To Address : fffff801`51bf0000
Size : 0x000c0000
Time Stamp : 0x559f399e
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:18:54 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Protected Environment Authentication and Authorization Export Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : srv.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51bf0000
To Address : fffff801`51c7c000
Size : 0x0008c000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3b71
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:26:41 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Server driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\srv.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : tcpipreg.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51c80000
To Address : fffff801`51c94000
Size : 0x00014000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3a70
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:22:24 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : TCP/IP Registry Compatibility Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : tunnel.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51ca0000
To Address : fffff801`51ccf000
Size : 0x0002f000
Time Stamp : 0x55b99df2
Time String : 7/29/2015 9:45:54 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Microsoft Tunnel Interface Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : condrv.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`52180000
To Address : fffff801`52191000
Size : 0x00011000
Time Stamp : 0x559f3835
Time String : 7/9/2015 9:12:53 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Console Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16384 (th1.150709-1700)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\condrv.sys
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : NvStreamKms.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`521a0000
To Address : fffff801`521aa000
Size : 0x0000a000
Time Stamp : 0x55b35547
Time String : 7/25/2015 3:22:15 AM
Product Name :
File Description :
File Version :
Company :
Full Path :
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : cpuz136_x64.sys
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`521b0000
To Address : fffff801`521b9000
Size : 0x00009000
Time Stamp : 0x508c18d9
Time String : 10/27/2012 11:24:41 AM
Product Name :
File Description :
File Version :
Company :
Full Path :
==================================================

==================================================
Filename : fastfat.SYS
Address In Stack :
From Address : fffff801`51480000
To Address : fffff801`514d5000
Size : 0x00055000
Time Stamp : 0x55fa52e6
Time String : 9/16/2015 11:43:02 PM
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Description : Fast FAT File System Driver
File Version : 10.0.10240.16515 (th1.150916-2039)
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fastfat.SYS
==================================================

These are called MiniDumps.

HELP!

Cheers,


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you go to following path below, zip the dump file up and attach it in your next reply.
C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\101715-27640-01.dmp
Note that sometimes you cannot compress (zip) a file in the path above, just move the dmp. file to your desktop and then compress (zip) the file.


----------



## CLARION53 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here it is:


Cheers,


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Go to Programs and Features and uninstall everything related to ZoneAlarm.
Uninstall SuperAntiSpyware (Not that it's a problem, but the application is an old version)
Uninstall Malwarebytes (Same thing, old version)
Uninstall Avast, including using the removal tool in the link below.
https://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility
After all is removed, you can temporarily use Windows Defender/Firewall until we insure no more BSOD.

Make sure Google Chrome is up to date.

Once you complete everything above, use the system as you normally would and see if you get any more BSOD (Test for a few days to be sure). If you do receive another BSOD, please include the dmp file in your next post. If you no longer receive a BSOD, we can look at a few other things that need updating.

One last thing for now, press the Windows flag key + R and in the open run field type: perfmon /report (press enter) Once the report is complete, click on File → Save As → Save the html file to your desktop. Compress (zip) the html file on the desktop and attach it in your next post. Thanks.

Note: The below data from the dmp file is only tidbits of info.


Spoiler: DMP



SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff8014ef9dfb8, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: ffffd00020384ce0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
SYSTEM_SKU: SKU
SYSTEM_VERSION: System Version
BIOS_DATE: 05/07/2012
BASEBOARD_PRODUCT: P8Z68-V PRO GEN3
BASEBOARD_VERSION: Rev 1.xx
BUGCHECK_P1: c0000005
BUGCHECK_P2: fffff8014ef9dfb8
BUGCHECK_P3: ffffd00020384ce0
BUGCHECK_P4: 0
Resetting default scope
CPU_COUNT: 8
CPU_MHZ: db7
CPU_VENDOR: GenuineIntel
CPU_FAMILY: 6
CPU_MODEL: 2a
CPU_STEPPING: 7
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR: 0x3B
PROCESS_NAME: chrome.exe
CURRENT_IRQL: 0
*********************************************************************
FOLLOWUP_IP:
NETIO!StreamInvokeCalloutAndNormalizeAction+60
fffff801`4ef9dfb8 488b7008 mov rsi,qword ptr [rax+8]
SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 0
SYMBOL_NAME: NETIO!StreamInvokeCalloutAndNormalizeAction+60
FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
MODULE_NAME: NETIO
IMAGE_NAME: NETIO.SYS
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 559f3890
IMAGE_VERSION: 10.0.10240.16384
STACK_COMMAND: .cxr 0xffffd00020384ce0 ; kb
BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET: 60
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x3B_NETIO!StreamInvokeCalloutAndNormalizeAction
BUCKET_ID: 0x3B_NETIO!StreamInvokeCalloutAndNormalizeAction
PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS: 0x3B_NETIO!StreamInvokeCalloutAndNormalizeAction
ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM
FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x3b_netio!streaminvokecalloutandnormalizeaction
FAILURE_ID_HASH: {5c8d1e60-d80c-cb2d-a65a-8d02e5eeeffd}
***************************************************************************
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswStm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswStm.sys
_Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!StreamInvokeCalloutAndNormalizeAction+60)_


----------



## CLARION53 (Oct 14, 2005)

CoolBurn,

I'm afraid my time is up. I'll be flying out of here in a couple of days and I won't be back until close to Christmas. This is a Desktop so it won't come with me and will be off during my trip. 

This Win 10 is the updated version and I am ready and willing to do a complete install when I get back. I think I am dragging stuff from Win 7 and it is time to address them by starting from a clean sheet. 

... to be continue

Thanks and cheers,

Case closed for the time being.


----------



## CLARION53 (Oct 14, 2005)

An Update.

I performed a clean Win 10 install (not an update from Win 7 no more) several weeks ago and so far not a single BSOD. Fingers crossed.

Thanks.

Cheers,


----------

